# Life as a Psychologist in Sydney???



## confusedmover (Feb 26, 2010)

Hello All, 

I am currently getting my masters in clinical psychology and will be continuing on for a doctorate in clinical psychology. 

I currently live in California but will be moving to Sydney. 

I wanted to know what is the life like as a Clinical Psychologist in Sydney, australia? 
I would want to open a private clinic. 

What could I expect for a lifestyle? Income? Hours? Scope?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

We haven't had too many Pyschologists come aboard the forum and I'd reckon you could get info more readily by searching to seek out some practising already and see what responses you can get direct.

Not too sure whether it's physcologists they use but I can remember back to when an organisation I was working with was heavily into mind games and change management training through various HR workshops and sp probably some good money in those sort of fields.


----------

